# Daimler's Zetsche Sees Slow Transition to Electric Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Demand for all-electric cars and plug-in hybrids is most likely to total only about 1% to 5% of total vehicle demand globally by 2020.

More...


----------

